# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  male or female ?

## Lynn

What does everyone think ....male or female ?

about 5 months( ish)  ---  no calling yet

 

Thoughts?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## jz24

Hi Lynn,

My guess would be a male.  He has a somewhat more streamlined body shape and looks just like Porky ( my 5 month ootw) azureus.  His girlfriend Petunia is definitely rounder.  Nice looking frog.

Take care,

Judy

----------


## Lynn

> Hi Lynn,
> 
> My guess would be a male.  He has a somewhat more streamlined body shape and looks just like Porky ( my 5 month ootw) azureus.  His girlfriend Petunia is definitely rounder.  Nice looking frog.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Judy


Hi Judy! Thanks  ( "New River" ) 

Goody............I think so too !
I hope ! I have recently acquired a trio  ( Frog Day ) 
One is small ( ? so I really don't know ) , the other is definitely a female.
These are my first tinc species.
'His' behavior is different then the other 2 as well.

I think assessment of behavior is an often overlooked 'little trick' to determining  their sex before the PDF is mature enough to start calling. My 2 cents.

As we know...they can surprise us !  :Big Grin: 
Lynn

----------


## jz24

Hi again Lynn,

I don't have  a huge database of knowledge to pull from, but my observations with tincs is that the female is somewhat more aggressive, around feeding time especially. Mine totally out competed the male for food to the point that I had to separate Porky.  I think she actually liked bossing him around!  Not sure if you'll find this useful, but jim o'neill on dart den has an article on courting and egg development with azureus( might be helpful with tincs in general).  It is in the breeding sub forum.  I found it fascinating and quite helpful.  Best of luck with your frogs. 

Take care,
Judy

----------


## Lynn

That's interesting! 
This one ......that I'm thinking is a male ........lingers at feeding time; peaks his little head out from under a spot he likes.  The smallest one lingers as well- but he is smaller.

The one I think is a female is out in _seconds flat_; in fact comes out when I am near their enclosure.

We'll see
Thanks Judy- have a great weekend
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Will

A little late but I am going to guess male as well.  The body has the same shape as my male Auratus and my male Tinc.  My females are shaped a little more like a light bulb and have a more distinctive arch in their backs.

----------


## bill

I refuse to guess due to the fact that I respect the frog's privacy. It looks like it is enjoying it's not gender specific lifestyle lol

----------


## Will

Glad to hear you are not a Froggy-phile!

----------


## Alex Shepack

I'm think male, Lynn.  
Maybe a shot from the side would help.  
But until it starts calling i'll reserve any definite answer!

~Alex

----------


## Happy Frog

> Glad to hear you are not a Froggy-phile!


Did you mean Frogaphobic?

It was hard for me to sex my D. azureus up until about ten/eleven months.  At that point you could tell the male by his wider front toes and they were also lighter colored.  Also, one of the females started hanging around him and was always following him.

FYI - I bought 5 D. azureus froglets on 09-05-2012 and ended up with 1 male and 4 females.  They were all 2-4 months old when I bought them.  I keep the pair in a 20 tall and up until 2 weeks ago the 3 females were in a heavily planted 20 gallon long.  One morning when I was feeding them I noticed one of the females beating up on one of the other females so I separated her and then noticed the next day the other two were fighting.  So it took almost exactly 12 months for the female aggression to start.  It was like clockwork.  Up until that day all three of them got along fine.  I just thought I'd let everyone know of my experience with Tinc females.  I have to tell you - that fighting was really disturbing to watch.  I had never witnessed it before.

----------


## Heather

You know my guess already, I think male.

----------


## Lynn

Sideviews







Sorry , the photos are through the glass

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

So pretty!  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Frog

Looking at these new pics, the third one, I would say male.

----------

